# Drivers license & UAE ID



## Rickyrick (Jul 6, 2011)

In Dubai now for 8 months and time to get the DL for my wife.

One question, since we're still waiting for our UAE ID, can she get it without that?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes

Letter of no objection from you, her current licence and her passport.

Get the eye test done before going into the RTA office too.


----------



## Rickyrick (Jul 6, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Yes
> 
> Letter of no objection from you, her current licence and her passport.
> 
> Get the eye test done before going into the RTA office too.


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Oz_n_Bee (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi guys - what is a UAE ID? I thought as long as I have my residency visa sorted, then I can pretty much get a bank a/c opened, transfer my UK driving license to UAE one, and get a car loan. So why do I need a UAE ID?? and is there a cost to it??

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes you do and here you go http://www.eida.gov.ae/en/home.aspx


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

will any optician do a driving license eye test?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

vantage said:


> will any optician do a driving license eye test?


yes. takes 5 mins


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

rsinner said:


> yes. takes 5 mins


ok, thanks. job for lunchtime tomorrow


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

When I took my eye test here a few years ago to get my licence it involved sitting on a chair, covering one eye with my hand and reading a couple of letters off a board which was approx four metres away from me!

My eyes are fine by the way!

_Eat your carrots, do you ever see rabbits wearing glasses...._


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

nikkisizer said:


> When I took my eye test here a few years ago to get my licence it involved sitting on a chair, covering one eye with my hand and reading a couple of letters off a board which was approx four metres away from me!
> 
> My eyes are fine by the way!
> 
> _Eat your carrots, do you ever see rabbits wearing glasses...._


couldn't make out the letters with one eye, which surprised me. Other fine. Took about 45 seconds. Both eyes marked up as 100%. QUality thoroughness!!


----------

